# Klein journeyman series *****



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Does it really matter? Everyone has differing opinions. Buy whatever you like. If that's what you mean. The question you asked could easily go in a dozen directions.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always buy the 2000 series Klein pliers with the hardened cutters, and I have good luck with them.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Knipex makes a pair that's cheaper and will last just as long, if not longer.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I second the Klein 2000 series as the benchmark for dikes. I really don't care for the "Journeyman" handles though. When the original dipped rubber handles are worn out, I replace them with the hard red Klein replacement handles.

Yes, you will get a LOT of different answers to this question. Everyone has their own idea of what works best for them.

I would say to give them a try if you want to. If these pliers don't work for you, pitch them in your spare/ junk tool set and use them in situations where you don't want to damage your good dikes.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have them and like them. Klein still makes linesmens and ***** right. Screwdrivers not so much anymore. :laughing:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

NWS Fantastico ***** have a tremedous amount more cutting power, and are harder to wear out or chip. However Klein J2000 or any ( 2000 series ) are hardened and good pliers. No matter what NWS, Knipex or Klein your buying good pliers.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

If it ain't Klein it ain't mine. Guy I worked with switched to greenle for a while but he went back

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like my journeyman *****, I find myself cutting almost everything with them and they hold up very well. 

I do prefer Knipex linesman and needlenose though.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I really like my journeyman *****, I find myself cutting almost everything with them and they hold up very well.
> 
> I do prefer Knipex linesman and needlenose though.


Same here, I don't mind the knipex linesmans but the klein jman ***** are way better than the knipex counterpart.


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Just replaced my 8 year old Klein J2000 ***** with the knipex ***** just to give them a try. Seem to be good quality. Big upgrade over my 8 year old dull Kleins but we'll see how they perform over the long run.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

The insulation on the handles slips off, same thing with the Linesman's. If you don't really cut anything they will be fine. 

In my experience the only thing that works is 2 part epoxy. I recommend buying the epoxy at the time of purchase because they will come off and you will want to fix them right away. 

Scrape the foamy old glue off the handles and try to fish out the rest from inside the insulation making little hooks out of wire or such.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Ninety said:


> The insulation on the handles slips off, same thing with the Linesman's. If you don't really cut anything they will be fine.
> 
> In my experience the only thing that works is 2 part epoxy. I recommend buying the epoxy at the time of purchase because they will come off and you will want to fix them right away.
> 
> Scrape the foamy old glue off the handles and try to fish out the rest from inside the insulation making little hooks out of wire or such.


I personally don't mind the normal dipped grips, plus it saves me a buck or two.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I want to repost in this thread, I just picked up the 10" Knipex soft grip angled head *****. Absolutely blows everything out the water. Try this tool and everyone will agree this plier wins.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Klein i will never own or use again.


----------



## cort16 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love them


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I forgot the number, but those red handles ones are not D2000 right? I think D213 ( do qoute me on that ). That because it's Kleins cheaper line and not hardened like the 2000's. Only Klein pliers that say 2000 are hardened for heavy use.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Flectric said:


> I forgot the number, but those red handles ones are not D2000 right? I think D213 ( do qoute me on that ). That because it's Kleins cheaper line and not hardened like the 2000's. Only Klein pliers that say 2000 are hardened for heavy use.


Working in this trade I wouldn't bother with the red handles unless I did residential maybe. One of my coworkers has them and they're riddled with knicks and they're not old at all.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

So regular Kleins dont have hardened cutters? Why not just harden every cutting tool they make and maintain their companys credibilty. :blink:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

chewy said:


> So regular Kleins dont have hardened cutters? Why not just harden every cutting tool they make and maintain their companys credibilty. :blink:


because all they care about is their bottom line, they dont care about us the customer. They have more crap made overseas now to


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought the red handles before I knew about the blue handled ones. So far they are holding up good but once they crap out I'll go with the blues


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

While I have moved on from Klein screwdrivers, I still use Klein D2000 linesman's, D2000 diagonals, wire strippers, sta-kon pliers, and needle nose.

I do not like the journeyman series grips at all, though. I like the plain ol' klein dipped grips. If and when the factory grips fail, I replace the grips with the Tenite ones.

If Klein moves production from the USA on it's pliers, i will move on to a euro brand.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> I bought the red handles before I knew about the blue handled ones. So far they are holding up good but once they crap out I'll go with the blues


The lighter blue handles, most importantly make sure it says 2000 under the Klein logo at the pivot


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

cort16 said:


> Love them


Cut some nails with those, and let me know how that works out for you...:whistling2:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have no 'bias' towards Klein .... but they do a few things real well. My ***** are the Klein 2000 with the bent head.

I tried the "Journeyman" series, but did not find the handles enough of an improvement to make up for the difficulty I had slipping the fatter handles through the loops on the tool bag. Not worth the extra $$$ either.

The 2000 series, as noted by others, have much harder jaws than the 200 series.

The bent head lets the tool ride much better in my back pocket - and allows me to use the tool to lever out nails, staples, etc. They'll fit where a hammerhead won't.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The bent head lets the tool ride much better in my back pocket - and allows me to use the tool to lever out nails, staples, etc. They'll fit where a hammerhead won't.[/quote]


I couldn't agree more...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I couldn't agree more...


I could.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I have some very good klein tools, but also have to add here that I also have some Channellock tools & one of them is their ***** #337 which I have had for 30 yrs. The cutting edge is still good as well as the blue handles........... I highly recommend them & as far as I know all Channellock tools are still made right here in the USA................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know how the colors work for Klein handles, but mine have the blue handles for the side cutters, red handles for the *****, and yellow handles for the needle nose

These are all Journeyman 2000 series, but they're a few years old, they might have changed the handle colors.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't like the journeyman handles, too thick. The dipped handles work better for me.


----------

